# My first attempt!



## jprossouw (9/12/15)

This is my first attempt at a staged clapton, came out to 0.14ohm using a 2.3mm screwdriver. Vapour production is insane. Did it on my mutation xv4 on rx200

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rossouw (9/12/15)

Looking good! How is the RX200?


----------



## jprossouw (9/12/15)

It's very good, I'm loving it, really a beast of a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (9/12/15)

Glad to hear, Hopefully picking one up tomorrow, time to upgrade from the iStick 40W. Excited to say the least!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123 (9/12/15)

Looks neat!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/15)

jprossouw said:


> This is my first attempt at a staged clapton, came out to 0.14ohm using a 2.3mm screwdriver. Vapour production is insane. Did it on my mutation xv4 on rx200
> View attachment 40761



You did well there.
Normally Id say you can pat yourself on the back, but if its the hand holding the mod you could knock yourself out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (7/1/16)

I am already at the stage....to micro or not to micro? That is the question.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

